# Adams xtd ti hybrid



## Hendy (Jul 1, 2015)

Wow lmao

This thing flys I want to thank fourm member Huwey12 for giving me the heads up on the shaft.

So setup is xtd ti head on a project x blue 5.5 shaft! Nice penetrating ball flight.  Before with the tm burner it flew high off the face and had to fight it  to hit down the middle as it was off set now with the Adams it sits neutral even a little open to my eye (likely due to the burner I had for years) 

I go out on a limp and say its the biggest hitting hybrid ever made! I know its the biggest I have hit. I love to get on track man to get some numbers off it!

Anyways if you have not tried one I recommend you do


----------



## M1ke (Jul 6, 2015)

What degree face does yours have?


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Jul 12, 2015)

Have a 20 degree with the stock Matrix shaft myself, have to say it goes miles. Has taken my 5 wood out of the bag as it goes past it and more consistent.


----------

